# 8DIO Ostinato Flutes and Clarinets Runs Range Bug?



## dadadave (May 1, 2021)

Can anyone quickly test and confirm this? 

The keyboard range of the flute and clarinet runs seems to be extended way below what would be sensible, at least in some articulations. So when I play keyswitches, I hear low rumbling ultra-stretched samples In both instruments (haven't tried the single articulations). 

For example, this happens with Clarinet "Harm Run Slow 2" when pressing midi note E-1 (and other low notes).

also, the flute doesn't seem to have the runs as single articulations.

I remember having a file extraction warning message when I installed them, so if somebody could confirm it's not that, that would be great


----------



## doctoremmet (May 1, 2021)

dadadave said:


> also, the flute doesn't seem to have the runs as single articulations.


Yes. The issues have already been flagged and I raised a ticket. There’s a thread on it somewhere already. @8Dio Productions are working on a fix.


----------



## doctoremmet (May 1, 2021)

__





8Dio Releases Century Ostinato Winds Volumes 1&2


If you haven't checked it out yet, our Century Ostinato Woodwinds libraries are LIVE! It is finally here! Century Ostinato Woodwinds is one of our most awaited releases and we are ecstatic to offer it to you! One of the reasons is that we now offer true ostinato deep-sampling for both Strings...




vi-control.net


----------



## dadadave (May 2, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Yes. The issues have already been flagged and I raised a ticket. There’s a thread on it somewhere already. @8Dio Productions are working on a fix.


Thank you. That's just about the missing single articulations, though, right? Would you maybe have a moment to check and confirm the weird low instrument ranges?


----------



## doctoremmet (May 3, 2021)

[support ticket created FYI]

@8Dio Productions @8Dio PA @8Dio News

(I only @ all your accounts because I don't know which one is monitored by support - no offense!)

I can confirm (both) the above issues - as described by @dadadave in the posts above mine.

It is present in the entire library Flute + Clarinet. And in the Oboe & Bassoon one as well.

The keyrange of any and all articulations is mapped across the entire keyboard, and thus it overlaps with the keyswitches that are supposed to be there (but aren't). They appear to be functionally there in certain spots, but they are not visible (id est: no green or red coloured keys where one would expect them). All keys have the same blue colour, like shown below. Also: pressing keys that are supposed to be keyswitches sometimes seems to trigger many different samples all at the same time, resulting in a hideous cacaphony  - maybe you have already discovered this when looking into my other support ticket, regarding the lacking individual NKIs? If not it appears the Century Ostinato Woodwind libraries need some additional TLC aka Quality Control 

At the moment, key switches aren't available and don't work - and since the individual NKIs are largely missing in action as well, I don't see any musician being able to actually get much use out of these libraries at all. Or am I completely missing something here?

*CLARINET:






FLUTE:






OBOE:







BASSOON:




*


----------



## dadadave (May 3, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> [support ticket created FYI]
> 
> @8Dio Productions @8Dio PA @8Dio News
> 
> ...


I didn't wanna say anything and kept my bug report dry when I sent it, but yeah, the quality control on this did make me raise an eyebrow, since we're talking about pretty basic stuff here, not obscure bugs that only happen on linux when the moon is full and the midi input plays a tritone...


----------



## doctoremmet (May 3, 2021)

dadadave said:


> not obscure bugs that only happen on linux when the moon is full and the midi input plays a tritone...


Lol


----------



## doctoremmet (May 3, 2021)

Ostinato Brass as displayed in walkthrough video:


----------



## doctoremmet (May 3, 2021)

In the Ostinato Winds walkthrough video every Kontakt instance looks like mine


----------



## Frederick (May 3, 2021)

I've checked and the keyswitches seem to be working just fine. They are set to -2 octave and therefore fall out of the normal range of your keyboard. I actually prefer them setup this way as I use a second keyboard for keyswitches. Or am I missing something?

That the whole range is playable seems like a bug to me though. Same with the missing single articulation patches.


----------



## doctoremmet (May 3, 2021)

Frederick said:


> I've checked and the keyswitches seem to be working just fine. They are set to -2 octave and therefore fall out of the normal range of your keyboard.


Hmmm. Interesting, but for me most are lacking, in the sense that they don’t work and while pressing a key in the -2 octave range I also trigger a regular sample - playing wayyyyy out of the playable range. So... a bug. Or I have downloaded a corrupted version of both products. The 8Dio Downloader version kept getting stuck so I had to revert to a manual download via the “My Products” page. Anyhow... I shall wait for further feedback from 8Dio.


----------



## Frederick (May 3, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Hmmm. Interesting, but for me most are lacking, in the sense that they don’t work and while pressing a key in the -2 octave range I also trigger a regular sample - playing wayyyyy out of the playable range. So... a bug. Or I have downloaded a corrupted version of both products. The 8Dio Downloader version kept getting stuck so I had to revert to a manual download via the “My Products” page. Anyhow... I shall wait for further feedback from 8Dio.


My download went okay as far as I can tell, but I think I have the same issues. But I can use the libs, as within the playable range the articulations that I've tried seemed to work.


----------



## doctoremmet (May 3, 2021)

Thanks for chiming in Frederick! ❤️


----------



## dadadave (May 3, 2021)

In my email exchange with 8dio support, it sounded as if this extended range that goes extremely low was somehow intended. Basically I was told to just modify it myself.

I'm finding this super weird. Extending ranges in this manner can be fun for sound design, but imho that should be kept to a separate patch (because, among other things, the ridiculous range interferes with bigger keyswitch layouts that span more than one octave).

Anyway, I think I've figured out how to modify the instruments myself, but is it possible to color the keyboard in Kontakt properly from inside Kontakt, or do I need to look into a script for that? c.f. picture


----------



## 8Dio News (May 5, 2021)

dadadave said:


> Can anyone quickly test and confirm this?
> 
> The keyboard range of the flute and clarinet runs seems to be extended way below what would be sensible, at least in some articulations. So when I play keyswitches, I hear low rumbling ultra-stretched samples In both instruments (haven't tried the single articulations).
> 
> ...


Okay, folks. We have fixed the missing patches for the Ostinato Woodwind libraries! Please contact [email protected] to add the newest version to your account


----------



## doctoremmet (May 5, 2021)

Contacted you. Thanks for the fast follow-up @8Dio News - much appreciated.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (May 5, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Contacted you. Thanks for the fast follow-up @8Dio News - much appreciated.


When do you think we will get them?


----------



## Frederick (May 5, 2021)

I've contacted support via chat about 45 minutes ago and I got them immediately.


----------



## 8Dio News (May 5, 2021)

Frederick said:


> I've contacted support via chat about 45 minutes ago and I got them immediately.


Glad we were so speedy


----------



## dadadave (May 5, 2021)

While there's some folks who have these libraries here:

Does anyone else experience extremely slow load times with this? I've tried from two different SSDs and to load a multi with all articulations loaded into 3 instances of the Flute instrument, for example, it takes 1 minute 35 seconds or more to load a total of 1.28GB of samples (and it is the sample loading that is slow, as I can watch it load megabyte by megabyte, practically). This is after having done a batch re-save.

To compare, another ostinato woodwinds library I own loaded 2.59GB in around 5 seconds. The Herring Clarinet main instrument loads 1.07GB in about 17 seconds.

It's not just the ostinato woodwinds libraries, though, it happens to other ones, too, it seems. I thought it was related to an ssd somehow being slow, but I've tried various drives and there wasn't much difference. Could it be related to a recent Kontakt update?


----------

